# General Category > Creative Area >  Crafts?

## libbymayecu

Hey, hope everybody is good!!

Would love you know what people do, crafty! 
I do cross-stitch, crochet, clay modeling, and on the occasion help my partner build big suits for conventions  :(rofl): 

When im having a bad day, doing cross-stitch really takes my mind off things, and i love showing people my finished pieces  :):  

Hope everybody has a good day!

----------


## Suzi

I've moved your thread to the creative area so it fits better. We've got many crafty people!

----------


## Angie

There are a lot of people here who do crafts, I make jewellery, I can also make soap and bathbombs etc aswell and have digital art programmes aswell

----------


## Paula

Angie's bath stuff is gorgeous  :O: 

I cross stitch - I've recently had to learn to do it one handed as I've got a problem with my hand. At one point I thought I'd never be able to cross stitch again and was devestated - cross stitch has got me through so much  :):

----------


## Angie

Awww thank you Paula xx and I cant cross stitch, as much as can get a needle out to make my jewellery which I constantly have to put down to get away from the needles, but love your cross stitch Paula its gorgeous and am glad you found a way to keep doing it x

----------


## Pen

I find cross stitch very relaxing. I also do zentangle drawing which I make into cards and I also paint, draw and make pottery sculptures, but that is work as I am a professional artist.  :(rofl):  (Its taken 30 years till I can say that!)

----------

Paula (23-07-17)

----------


## libbymayecu

I do digital art on the odd occasion as well! Im still trying to get the hang of it, like using the tablet, but i love it  :):

----------


## Angie

I use daz studio, Bryce, hexagon, poser, and vue xstream to do my digital art am always learning

----------


## scilover

I just drawing sketching and doodling

----------


## Paula

Would you show us some?

----------


## Stella180

Just realised I never responded to this thread from back in the day. 

I do various crafty stuff, but mostly card making, 5d art, and I play around doing paracord accessories which I’ve been selling for charity.

----------

magie06 (30-07-20),OldMike (30-07-20),Paula (30-07-20),Suzi (30-07-20)

----------

